# Connecting Arris modem directly to laptop?



## TjaKitty (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been trying to connect my laptop directly to my Arris modem with an ethernet cable to get on the internet, but for some reason every time I do I have "limited access" and can't get on the internet. I can only seem to get my laptop on the internet while the wireless router is connected to the modem and then either connecting wirelessly or by connecting my laptop to the wireless router with an ethernet cable.

I want to connect to the internet without my wireless router, because someone was hacking our router and was apparently doing illegal downloads. We got a cease and desist letter that said our internet will be terminated if it happens again, so I want to connect to the internet without any wireless connections being set up.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It is not your router that was doing illegal downloads. It does not have the ability. It is a pc/laptop connected to the router that is doing the illegal downloads.

Who did you get the letter from? Your isp?
Did you talk to them about it? I guess not since you are trying to bypass the router.

You need to know;
what hours this activity was taking place
what exactly was the illegal activity? spam/botnet... what?

What machines do you have connected to your router?
if a wireless router is the wireless secured?


----------



## TjaKitty (Feb 15, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> It is not your router that was doing illegal downloads. It does not have the ability. It is a pc/laptop connected to the router that is doing the illegal downloads.
> 
> Who did you get the letter from? Your isp?
> Did you talk to them about it? I guess not since you are trying to bypass the router.
> ...


We got the letter from mediacom and we did have a password set up for the router. Apparently they downloaded something called "Salt" this time and we got a letter about them illegally downloading a video game about 7 months ago. At the moment the only person that should have been connected to the router is me though, because our desktop hasn't been working for a few months.

We did talk to them about it and the router company helped us set up a new password... but since the first password didn't seem to do much I don't want to risk it if I don't have too. :normal:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If that pc was being used by a teenager I would suspect that was the issue they are talking about.

Again the router isn't the issue. You would be more at risk without it.

Given that, and you wish still to proceed, the most likely issue is the isp is filtering mac addresses. 

What you want to do is logon to the router. Go the web page and look for a mac address or physical address [both terms mean the same thing]. 

Once you find it you write it down. Then you go into the advanced tab on the network interface configuation page and lool for "locally administered address". Once found you put in the mac address with no dashes. Then hookup to the modem and see if you can get on.

Otherwise when your laptop is connected to the modem call the isp and tell them you are taking the router off and you want your presently connect laptop to be on the internet. They will fix you up.


----------

